# Anyone remember the Vari Beam Flashlights???



## fishnfst (Mar 13, 2004)

I just picked up a couple of these Vari Beam flashlights that were made by mag instruments. I was told that they were going to be marketed under this name before they changed it to mag lite. They are actually trademark stamped vari beam on the bezels. They are blue with silver tailcaps and bezel ring... Are they rare or are they pretty run of the mill? Looks pretty much like a maglite with a different name...


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 13, 2004)

These were sold for use by auto mechanics in the '80s. I've seen a couple. Don't think they're ultra-rare, but they're not common. Do you want to sell one?


----------



## fishnfst (Mar 13, 2004)

Let me see how many I can dig up. Right now I only have two and am going to keep one stock and drop my space needle II internals into the other...


----------



## tsg68 (Mar 13, 2004)

I have a 3D Vari Beam and yes these were actually the early Maglite's before they even applied the new brandname. Mine Was purchased in the late ' 70's or very early ' 80's and they were not inexpensive by any means back then. Mine still runs like a champ and doesn't look too shabby either. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## darkzero (Mar 14, 2004)

Detailed pictures anyone? I'm curious. Thanks


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 14, 2004)

I'd be interested if you find any more.


----------

